# Teaching and Working at Whistler



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Alot of resorts offer discounted, or in the case of my resort free lessons with the snow school if theres spaces going in the groups. I don't know the exact deal at Whistler though. From there you need to take your CASI exams. There's a level 1 which is purely teaching beginners, then the level 2 is where you can teach to an advanced level and is what you will need to realistically teach abroad.

After you have done those however then you will probably struggle to get hired in the same season, especially in the 09/10 season as everyone wants to be there. The season after they won't hire you unless you have your own work permit, and you'd struggle at any other canadian resort unless you go home and do a season down under to get some experience. Whistlers requirements for a sponsored visa are pretty tough. 2 years teaching experience with one of those at Whistler. I kinda wish I had accepted the job at Whistler last year!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Good luck with your endeavor Tigerwolf. That would really be great to get paid for doing something you love. I am truly envious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok that puts some perspective on things. Might go for it and then come back to Aus and see if I can get a job over here. Looks like im going to have to save up a bit more.

Are there any other mountains in Canada that its easier to get a job than at whistler? I know the Canadian work visa isn't hard to get - but anyone have any experience with the US visa?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Out of interest whats the limit on the amount of holiday visas you aussies can get in canada? From england I could only get one so have to be sponsored from now on but you lot seem to have loads!

US is a bit tougher I think, I've known quite a few people who got accepted by resorts for sponsorship but it fell through due to the government, even more problems this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

They only just changed it recently that you can keep getting them.

"2008 saw some big and exciting changes to the Canadian Visa program, as of 02 January 2008, the visa program is no longer a "once in a lifetime" opportunity, rather applicants are eligible to apply for the Canadian Working Holiday visa as many times as they like from 18 - 30 years inclusive. However exciting this is, there are some rules around this, and participants must be careful to ensure they are eligible for this visa."

OWH | Want to work in Canada? Working Holiday opportunities in ski resorts in Canada. Work and Ski Canada | Overseas Working Holidays, Australia


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Your best bet to work in Whistler next season is to attend one of the hiring fairs in Australia, you can find the webpage here, no information at the moment, but it will be updated for next year some time.
The short answer to your question is this - you can be employed as a ski instructor with NO experience or qualifications. However, this means you will be stuck teaching young kids (so you need to pass a criminal check). You are required to pass a CASI level 1 course at some stage during the season (you get a discount to do the course, it costs - not sure but around CAD$300 I think).
The sooner you pass the course, the sooner you can progress to actually teaching and not baby sitting. If you are good enough and pass the level 2, great you will be able to teach lessons to people who can already ski a bit and will have more fun skiing more challenging terrain. It is HIGHLY unlikely you will pass level 3 in your first year, as you need to be a REALLY good skier, and be able to teach as well (which takes practice obviously). level 3 is internationally recognized, level 2 is not.

So basically look out for the hiring fairs in Oz, and attend. If you are offered a job, it means you are also promised accommodation which is AWESOME, it is extremely hard to get a room to rent, especially next year for the Olympics.
Be honest about not having experience / qualifications. They need a LOT of level 1's and are more than happy to get newbies and teach them how to teach the 'Whistler way'.


----------

